# VG Hero Tournament Match 1 of 32: Arbiter Thel'Vadam vs. Praetor Fenix



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

*ARBITER THAL'VADAM OF HALO*

Thel'Vadam, a noble Covenant Elite, fell out of favor with the Prophets during the Human-Covenant War after his disastrous defeat at the hands of "The Demon" Master Chief John-117.  Marked with the brand of shame he was cast into the role of Arbiter to find a redemption in death against traitor Covenant elements and the UNSC.  Eventually forced into alliance with the UNSC by the Flood Gravemind and upon discovery of treachery against his race by the Covenant Prophets and the Brutes, he and his forces joined in alliance against the Flood and Covenant to the bitter end of the war, respect given to the Master Chief and the humans before departing to his homeworld.  As an Elite he is armed with his energy blade and various Covenant weaponry, a noble warrior with strength and honor to match most others.​
VS.​
*PROTOSS PRAETOR FENIX*

Praetor Fenix, the leader of the Protoss Defense Forces of Aiur, is a central character in the Starcraft Series and perhaps one of the most powerful Zealots in Protoss history.  His sense of battle cunning and ferocity are legend amongst younger Protoss and with it carries an undying loyalty to the Khala and to Aiur.  When the Zerg invade, he is called forth to defend the homeworld with all his might, finding alliance with High Templar Tassadar, Dark Templar Zeratul, and a respectful friendship with Terran James Raynor.  He is armed with dual psiblades and Protoss psychic energy.​


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2013)

This is by far the hardest choice yet because in ways they are very much the same character D:


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Hardly.  Fenix is a wannabe orc grunt.  Vadam is a gentleman.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Hush your blasphemer tongue, one so devoid of the Khala's light.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Work, work, zug, zug.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh Fenix, back when Blizzard could actually write worth a damn.

Personally, it might be a more fairer fight for Zeratul or Tass to take on Thel.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

I was saving them for different opponents.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like Arby is gunna take this one.
Happy either way


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

And sadly although Praetor Fenix shall become one with the Khala sooner or later, the Arbiter takes the match.


----------

